

Mocha VNC Lite (iPhone VNC) - superchink
http://lifehacker.com/398625/mocha-vnc-lite-is-simple-remote-control-for-iphones

======
sant0sk1
Now all we need is a terminal application and it'll be all good.

~~~
felideon
Agreed. Very nice though.

I heard (read) there might be an app to SSH from the iPhone, but that's about
it. And I don't think it would be free.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
According to my friend with a 3G iPhone, he got (or will get) an app that
allows him to run SSH through his browser, or somesuch like that, so that the
app won't terminate when switching around, or whatever. I don't know because I
have an Openmoko, which comes out of the box with a terminal. :P

------
PStamatiou
this is very cool but does it crash for everyone else a lot?

edit - i lowered the resolution and it works a lot better

